# I Hope This Continues



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Please tell me it does ...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow I hope so too, those are some nice numbers.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

depending on your region, itll fall off for winter


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

boraz said:


> depending on your region, itll fall off for winter


Debbie downer!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boraz said:


> depending on your region, itll fall off for winter





hificruzer226 said:


> Debbie downer!


No need to lay him down gently fellas. Just give it to him straight. 

It will tank. Like a rock. Check it out guys. 

http://www.fuelly.com/car/chevrolet/cruze/2012/XtremeRevolution/106260/fuelchart

Nov 2012, boom, like rolling a rock down a mountain. Then, had a couple long trips going skiing that brought it back up, then back down again. Didn't start to recover till March-April of 2013. 

Lookig great till end of October 2013, then BOOM, again, tank, this time more severe. Rock bottom late January with a 30mpg tank. That's when we had those -10 to -15 degree days, and that's Fahrenheit for you Canadians. 

Started to recover again in the first week of March 2014. 

Then in July, I started working from home full time, so all my driving has been short trips in town.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Compared to the 1.4 let it run for a few minutes and gently drive off method, how long are diesel owners letting the car idle till they drive off? I remember starting our work trucks about 45 mints to an hr before we would load up and go. The N/a ones would be the worst ones if you tried to leave off too soon.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> No need to lay him down gently fellas. Just give it to him straight.
> 
> It will tank. Like a rock.


Yep, my fuelly graph looks about the same. My summer average is 37MPG, my winter average 30MPG. Wondering if a K&N hot air intake and lower grill block to block the intercooler this winter would bring that up a bit for me.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Ah yes, the winter blues. I know they will come but hopefully not as big a drop as predicted. My Jetta TDI would drop slightly, but not drastically.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Compared to the 1.4 let it run for a few minutes and gently drive off method, how long are diesel owners letting the car idle till they drive off? I remember starting our work trucks about 45 mints to an hr before we would load up and go. The N/a ones would be the worst ones if you tried to leave off too soon.


Consensus on the Diesel Cruze seems to be to get it right out on the road. They won't build any respectable heat at idle in low temps, so it's just a waste of fuel to let them sit very long. I remote start mine while I'm putting my jacket on, just to get the oil flowing and let the RPMs settle down, and I'm in the car and in gear within 90 seconds. I have the oil pan heater, but I rarely use it, even in the 30+ mph winds and sub-zero temps of northern Iowa. At temps of 15-20 F, I usually get to operating temp within 10 minutes of highway driving; at/below zero, it can take up to 20 minutes; and beyond -10, it can drop temp at stop lights through the first half-hour.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Nov 2012, boom, like rolling a rock down a mountain. Then, had a couple long trips going skiing that brought it back up, then back down again. Didn't start to recover till March-April of 2013.
> 
> Lookig great till end of October 2013, then BOOM, again, tank, this time more severe. Rock bottom late January with a 30mpg tank. That's when we had those -10 to -15 degree days, and that's Fahrenheit for you Canadians.
> 
> Started to recover again in the first week of March 2014.





spacedout said:


> Yep, my fuelly graph looks about the same. My summer average is 37MPG, my winter average 30MPG. Wondering if a K&N hot air intake and lower grill block to block the intercooler this winter would bring that up a bit for me.


Looks like one of these examples is from a Gas-burning model. My Diesel numbers are a bit higher, although about the same sort of decline proprotionally. I see average economy in the mid-40s and 25/50 mile highway runs of 50-64mpg in the summer. Once the winterized diesel hits the pumps and the temps drop, I see average economy around 37 and 25/50 mile highway runs drop to 44-49mpg. So, all things considered that's about 7-8mpg loss to the average economy with a bigger hit to the peak highway mileage, especially on a tank that is all or heavily #1 Diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Compared to most of you guys, I have above freezing all year round, lowest temp on my DIC in 2 years is 2C.

Hottest has been 47C (117F).


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

MY diesel tanks sometimes, so I will change gas companies and then come back to it after a few tanks and it's right back up again


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

We're averaging about 36 MPG so far.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Im happy with my average


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> No need to lay him down gently fellas. Just give it to him straight.
> 
> It will tank. Like a rock. Check it out guys.
> 
> ...


go ahead and look at my fuelly

no rock no tank

just a lil bit less mpg, thats all...and im on studded tires


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have about 41.6 MPG overall and 43.4 in the warmer months.


----------

